# 6 Days And Counting



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, we leave Saturday morning for our 1st vacation this year. Heading for S. Padre Island. Staying at the S. Padre KOA and going to spend a couple days at Schlitterbahn on the beach.

Hoping to get away for a few days and just relax in the water.......Maybe horseback riding on the beach, catch a few waves, spend some time in the pool, enjoy the sites and ocean breezes.

And eat some fresh shrimp.

Getting the Outback cleaned up tomorrow and get some new toys packed and ready to go. I can't wait.

Anyone in the area, stop by and say HI!

Mark


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Mark,

Padre is a place we woud like to go one of these times so please let us know how the camping is. Enjoy your trip.

Cristy


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Daggone, and here we are in colorful Colorado....

We were going down to Chama on Wednesday, but have decided to stay and volunteer in Windsor, where the tornados were on Thursday. There are over 700 buildings damaged. It is a primary mess. The boykid cop was over there two nights; no lawlessness seen. Good people over there. Just don't believe the media tag of "farm town". No farm town is 17,000 souls.... It was a farm town 20 years ago.

Sluggo


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, first leg of the journey is done. Arrived at Mathis KOA (Lake Corpus Christi) yesterday about 3:00PM. Hooked up. went swimming, played some with the grandkids and ran into Mathis for some great Mexican food. Played some more, went to bed.

Leaving in a few minutes for S. Padre Island. About 200 more miles.

And guess what?????? Only spent $218 for gas so far.







Will have to stop and fill up again this morning, but that should do us for most of the stay at Padre.

Will post some pictures later.

You guys enjoy this week.......I know I will.










Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds Awesome Mark








Have a Great time.

Tami


----------

